# moving to Parma



## danieledd (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello!I am a 32 year-old guy who is moving to Parma after living 7 years abroad in Ireland, Turkey, Spain and some backpacking in South America. My fiance will join me shortly. I would be happy to meet some english speaking people in Parma and I was wondering if there are any association or clubs or teams where foreigners get together. I heard there is an irish pub in town, isn't it? what's the best way for me to build up an international environment around me with interesting people who settled down in Parma and around? I am not so keen on hanging out with narrow minded people from the town only. Cheers


----------

